

Fiddling While Economy Burns by Eugene Robinson - skmurphy
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2010/07/06/fiddling_while_economy_burns_106194.html

======
skmurphy
Key grafs:

The good news is that unemployment has fallen to "only" 9.5 percent. The bad
news is that the jobless rate is down only because so many people have given
up hope of finding work. Perversely, the jobless who aren't actively looking
for jobs are not counted as "unemployed."

Perhaps there should be a new category titled "mired in existential despair."

Let me put it in terms that Washington understands: The party that begins to
treat the unemployment crisis with the hair-on-fire urgency that it deserves
is the party that will do well in November.

